# c#: Problem mit Hook



## J07D14MOND3 (14. Februar 2008)

Hallo, 

ich habe einen einfachen globalen hook erstellt, welcher bestimmte Zeichen abfängt.
Nun habe ich aber ein Problem: Die Zeichen werden nicht im jew. Textfeld des jew. Programmes angezeigt.

Wie kann ich das beheben?


----------

